
Why Does Time Slow Down During a Pandemic? - danielrileyblog
https://danielriley.blog/why-does-time-slow-down-during-a-pandemic/
======
mister_hn
I don't know about OP private's life, but still I feel that the time flies
pretty fast, especially between kids and work. Days go fast for me.

